# North Alabama results ?



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Any results appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open from the first going to a WB
1,2,3,4,5,6,11,12,14,16,26,27,32,36,44,45,46,48,49,53,54,59,60,62,65,68,69,73,74,78,83,88,89


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank alot for the info


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone have Derby results? Thanks!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Amateur, 20 dogs back to Water blind
1,2,5,6,9,13,16,17,18,19,23,29,33,36,46,48,49,58,59,60

way to go Lanse, Mr. Bruce, and Kyle


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, and Snookie


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information....now how do I match numbers to names?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

duxbac said:


> Thanks for the information....now how do I match numbers to names?



go to to entry express and locate the event. It will give you the running order


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck Gregg, Bruce and Barb! Looking forward to seeing who brings the blue ribbon back to GA!


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Luck today Gregg!


----------



## Glenn Bydwell (Mar 9, 2011)

*Open Callbacks?*



golfandhunter said:


> Amateur, 20 dogs back to Water blind
> 1,2,5,6,9,13,16,17,18,19,23,29,33,36,46,48,49,58,59,60
> 
> way to go Lanse, Mr. Bruce, and Kyle


Does anyone have callbacks for Open water marks, love to know?


----------



## Glenn Bydwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone have callbacks for Open water marks, love to know?


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Any qual results? 
Thanx


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

brian we are also waiting for results are you running in niagara trial jimmy


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

8 back to watermarks in AM, all the Ga. gang are out, Lanse had 2 going to the fourth.
Nasty weather, rain and wind this morning.
Open watermarks was a Quad with boat bird and 2 retired, very tough test.
Don't know what happened, I have to be at work at 7:00 tomorrow.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh yea, where the boat bird was thrown, there were about 150 live coots in the water bitchin hard.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Pauly won the open. Second was Devos. Third was Attar. Pauly got 4th
Dennis Bath won the Am. 2nd was Paul Brown. 3rd was Alex. 4th Bobby Smith.

Paul won the Q, too.
Oh, and Paul Sletten and Charlie Moody also worked the open all weekend.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

It was a bit wet this morning but 2 nice days before. Many thanks to Tammy Bell, dick Kaiser, lanier fogg, allan Dillard and a host of others. This folks just gave of themselves, paul sletten and charlie moody worked the open all weekend and set great examples of the "giveback " that so many pros do 
Many thanks to judges and workers 
Dk


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Me bad! 

For the teams that finished and got placements a big thumbs up Congrats to all. 
We didnt quite get there but close 
Dk


----------

